# Post your best edited before and after photo



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

This picture took a 4Th place win in the photo contest

Before editing









After editing
[/img]


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

wow... good editing...


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, good editing, indeed!


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Noob question alert. What editing software did you use? I need to get an editing program downloaded on my computer, but I'm having trouble finding which one. Your pics. turned out great..so what did you use?
Thanks,

Manoah Marton


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the comments!

Manoah, I use a combination of Microsoft picture it photo 2002 as my primary software. It came loaded in my computer. And as a secondary program I use Picasa 3 which is a free download from google.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

okay, i will look into both of those.

thanks,
manoah marton


----------



## redburner (Feb 3, 2010)

some photoshop...

before









after


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb: Sweet Pics Guys!!!!


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Just so happened to have these on my work computer.

Before









After


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

I've only had my camera for a few weeks. So, I don't have very many photos to work with yet. However, I've been playing around with the demos for CS5 and Lightroom 3. Here's the best I've come up with so far:

*BEFORE*









*AFTER*


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice before and after images, I wish I could learn it too :thumb:


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey some great pic's guys :thumb: anyone can learn these software programs it just takes a little time and patience. Just spend some time experimenting. If you don't have a program download a freebie, or use a program that may have come with your camera there great fun. I personally would not go out and buy photoshop or lightroom as these are much to expensive for the amateur needs.

Hey lets see some more of your before and after works!


----------

